# HP Deskjet 3820



## herde (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich habe einen HP Deskjet 3820 und will ihn auf Windows Vista installieren!! Bei HP steht man soll ihn über den alternativen Treiber Deskjet 970cse installieren!! Das Problem ist jetzt das der Treiber bei mir nicht verfügbar ist wenn ich einen Drucker einrichten will!! 

Wie bekomme ich den Deskjet 3820 zum laufen?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (12. Juli 2009)

Versuchs mal hiermit.


----------

